# Mercedes Rear-End



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great work! Cruze looks really nice, especially those tail lights and the shark fin antenna!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice work!! Looks sharp!


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for the compliments guys! I can't wait to put the rest on the car.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job so far! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

There's no need for wiring help given that the Technostalgic tails are out.

Even though I'm not a fan personally, they do look good. Really clean mod, and I cant argue with changing up the stock tails.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> There's no need for wiring help given that the Technostalgic tails are out.
> 
> Even though I'm not a fan personally, they do look good. Really clean mod, and I cant argue with changing up the stock tails.


Oh I had no idea they're out now - I thought it was until late October?


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Added side by side comparison


----------

